# Fisherman's Quarters



## fishin red (Aug 29, 2008)

Fisherman's Quarters to reopen in same location on March 11 as Fisherman's Headquarters or Fisherman's HQ, for short according to an article in the Dayton Daily News today. Let's try and support their re-opening.


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

i will be there opening day, need my liscense and lots of stuff! 

stopped by there on the way to work last week. there was a boat load of people there doing work and getting things ready.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

didnt they just close due to not getting any buisness? Wonder if its new owners? It should be all fresh new inventory since they sold everything during the auction, hopefully cheaper prices than before.


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

Wish Chris all the best,but if the shop is the same size how are they going to cater to all fishermen?And if they keep that big table around for small talk it will take up needed space.I hope it doesn't end belly up.I will support them like I always have.


Roscoe


----------



## Fish G3 (Jul 16, 2008)

New ownership is running this place. We need to support this local shop as we don't have any left. Roscoe i've sat at that table for hours and learned more there than I could ever learn anywhere else and thats what local shops are about. These guys bend over backwards for us and we need to show them some support. It will be easier to cater to us fisherman if we show them support in order for them to bring in the products for all of us different fisherman including musky, trout, catfishing, panfishing, and bass fishing. It's really difficult to cater to everyone but they'll try and do anything they can to help.


----------



## AbuGarciaFan (Jun 21, 2010)

I wonder if they will be open on Sundays. It's my only day off.


----------



## Fish G3 (Jul 16, 2008)

Abu if I remember correctly it was in their original plans to be open 7 days a week...I'll try and find out for sure tomorrow.


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

AbuGarciaFan said:


> I wonder if they will be open on Sundays. It's my only day off.


bad buisness decision for any bait shop to be closed on the weekend days. rather closed Mondays and maybe also Tuesday!


----------



## AbuGarciaFan (Jun 21, 2010)

dinkbuster1 said:


> bad buisness decision for any bait shop to be closed on the weekend days. rather closed Mondays and maybe also Tuesday!



wasnt the old shop closed on sundays? i could of swore i looked up the hours one day and was disappointed because they were closed on sundays. i could be wrong tho.


----------



## tightline67 (Sep 24, 2009)

I wish them well, and will stop in to check it out, but live too far away to be a regular customer.and dont like going into dayton anyways, Does anyone know what they are going to do that will be different, the new owners must have spent some time looking at what was working, what was not working, and made some significant changes.


----------



## gulfvet (Apr 14, 2004)

Yes, they were closed on Sundays before. If they plan to be open 7 days a week now that should help things a lot because Sunday is a major recreation day in our culture. As for the big table in the back, that was always one of the attractions for me. There was a lot of information to be had if you hung out by the table once in a while. I think we have gotten too used to the fast food model of business; get the customers in and out as fast as you can! There's a more homey, welcoming feel about a shop that not only gives you a place to sit down but where you aren't the only one sitting and the other folks are willing to talk and share information. That's something that's missing in most businesses today. I hope Chris keeps the table. It's one of the biggest things that sets FQ apart from the rest of the herd.


----------



## MIKE*A (Apr 12, 2009)

The article in the paper said they will be open 7 days with a better live bait selection including earlier hours w/bait available "out the back door".....as far as the round table, I hope they are able to fit it in.....Chris's dad taught me how to tie flies on that table over 30 years ago......I can't wait!

Mike


----------



## MuskieLuv (Oct 29, 2007)

I never did business at FQ, to far out of my way. A couple years ago I was doing business next door to them once a week for a while and would stop in there. I found the table to be a boys club and my presence was not wanted. I had that feeling of going into the local biker bar when I wasn't a biker.LOL
Never been back. Maybe I just had a bad experience, I will say when I did ask someone for help, I was given good service. I would make sure it is a place of business and not a clubhouse.


----------



## gulfvet (Apr 14, 2004)

MuskieLuv said:


> I never did business at FQ, to far out of my way. A couple years ago I was doing business next door to them once a week for a while and would stop in there. I found the table to be a boys club and my presence was not wanted. I had that feeling of going into the local biker bar when I wasn't a biker.LOL
> Never been back. Maybe I just had a bad experience, I will say when I did ask someone for help, I was given good service. I would make sure it is a place of business and not a clubhouse.



Did you ever move to a new area and walk into a local bar or baitshop? Did the occupants warm up to you right away or did it take a while to let them get to know you so they trusted you with the knowledge they had to share? That's all that was going on at the back table. This is one of the things that makes it a local shop. If you spend a little time instead of expecting the locals to tell you all about their best honeyholes the first time they meet you, you might get a better result. All it took to join the "club" at that table was to spend a little time. You have to act like you want to be included. It worked for me anyway.


----------



## Fish G3 (Jul 16, 2008)

gulfvet said:


> Did you ever move to a new area and walk into a local bar or baitshop? Did the occupants warm up to you right away or did it take a while to let them get to know you so they trusted you with the knowledge they had to share? That's all that was going on at the back table. This is one of the things that makes it a local shop. If you spend a little time instead of expecting the locals to tell you all about their best honeyholes the first time they meet you, you might get a better result. All it took to join the "club" at that table was to spend a little time. You have to act like you want to be included. It worked for me anyway.


+1 Those are some of the nicest guys around hands down.


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

gulfvet said:


> Did you ever move to a new area and walk into a local bar or baitshop? Did the occupants warm up to you right away or did it take a while to let them get to know you so they trusted you with the knowledge they had to share? That's all that was going on at the back table. This is one of the things that makes it a local shop. If you spend a little time instead of expecting the locals to tell you all about their best honeyholes the first time they meet you, you might get a better result. All it took to join the "club" at that table was to spend a little time. You have to act like you want to be included. It worked for me anyway.


kinda like OGF huh? 

the table never bothered me, but it did have a "good ol boy's" vibe when i would walk past it sometimes. i'm not the socializing type, just went in there got what i needed and left. sometimes would chat with one of the workers for a few (its a shame i never got to know his name!) before i left though. 

once a friend went in there with me whom never liked that "round table" bunch, crept near the table and let loose one of those classic "silent but deadlies" before sneaking off. man you never seen that bunch break up so fast!!! :S they was knockin each other over trying to get away from that table, each blaming the other lol. 

we laughed all the way down 75 to Middletown that afternoon over that!


----------



## tightline67 (Sep 24, 2009)

gulfvet said:


> Did you ever move to a new area and walk into a local bar or baitshop? Did the occupants warm up to you right away or did it take a while to let them get to know you so they trusted you with the knowledge they had to share? That's all that was going on at the back table. This is one of the things that makes it a local shop. If you spend a little time instead of expecting the locals to tell you all about their best honeyholes the first time they meet you, you might get a better result. All it took to join the "club" at that table was to spend a little time. You have to act like you want to be included. It worked for me anyway.


 I agree, a few years back, i was in Daytona beach, fishing the Halifax river, and found a bait shop beside one of the causeways. They had a counter area in the back, that opened at 4am, and served coffee/dognuts/etc,nice set up with radar on a flatscreen, and weather reports. there would be 15-20 local fishermen in there every morning, just hanging around tellin stories, mostly older retired guys, and it took me a few mornings to get them warmed up to me, but it was well worth it, they gave up a few spots that really made my week. By the 4th day i was looking foreward to breaksfast with those old timers almost as much as the fishing. They also had a few really fine girls working there part time from halifax community college, that could have contributed to why the place was so busy. You couldnt run those old farts out of there if you pulled the fire alarm... LOL


----------



## tightline67 (Sep 24, 2009)

Stopped by there today after work, they are not open yet, the guy i talked to said they will be open in about 10 days. He took my email add, and said he will let me know when they get it figured out.


----------



## tightline67 (Sep 24, 2009)

fishin red said:


> Fisherman's Quarters to reopen in same location on March 11 as Fisherman's Headquarters or Fisherman's HQ, for short according to an article in the Dayton Daily News today. Let's try and support their re-opening.


..........


----------



## MuskieLuv (Oct 29, 2007)

gulfvet said:


> Did you ever move to a new area and walk into a local bar or baitshop? Did the occupants warm up to you right away or did it take a while to let them get to know you so they trusted you with the knowledge they had to share? That's all that was going on at the back table. This is one of the things that makes it a local shop. If you spend a little time instead of expecting the locals to tell you all about their best honeyholes the first time they meet you, you might get a better result. All it took to join the "club" at that table was to spend a little time. You have to act like you want to be included. It worked for me anyway.


First off, I didn't go in there expecting anyone to give me anything and for you to assume that was my intent for going in there is way out of line. I'm sure most of the guys sitting there are very nice and I never said they weren't. My point was the vibe they gave off was that I was invading there space. I didn't even really approach them, just got the stares and felt as if I was being talked about. You act like this is some kind of club, this is a place of business. I'm in sales and have a showroom, any customer that walks in should never feel like they are not wanted. I don't want my clients to have to "spend a little time" or "act like they want to be included" before we make them feel welcome. Who's running this place, the table or the guys who pay the bills? If you really gave a crap about the owners, you would treat everyone as a welcome guest, instead of this "warm up to" period you have. But what do I know about running a bait shop, I do know the power of a first impression???? When I was asked to help support the new venture of this company, I couldn't help but think of my experience.


----------



## tightline67 (Sep 24, 2009)

Oh yea, i should have mentioned, while they are not open yet,there were 5 or 6 guys sitting around, shootin the breeze. So i think the " CLUB " is up and running.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

I agree there was always 5-6 of the same older guys at the table and usually no chairs available and so it did seem like the Good Ole boys club, Luckily I always tracked down the 2-3 guys who I knew were working there for help and they usually asked me if I needed any help as soon as I entered the door.

While I understand the open table atmosphere and think its a great idea, if the same 5-6 retired guys are using at as their Mcdonalds replacement for free coffee, thats a problem. I know of many great fly shops across the country that offer a fly tying table, the rule is if you sit there, you better be ready to learn how to tie something... 

Whatever the case, old guys hogging the table or not, Ill still try to give them some local business when i can, They have never done me wrong in the past and Chris is a reel genius, ( yeah, pun intended) has fixed several of my reels in the past cheap and while I waited usually if he had the parts.

3 Cheers for someone trying to keep a local shop open.

Salmonid


----------



## gulfvet (Apr 14, 2004)

A lot of the time the guys sitting at the table are there to network. I have met several local lure makers, a company rep for Hummingbird and tournament organizers at that table. True, there are several guys who seem to be permanently in residence back there, but there's a lot of good scuttlebutt to pick up even if you don't get to sit down.


----------

